# Beans in Milton Keynes?



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Well I've stuffed that up. I've only gone and run out of beans. Lots coming in the post but none left in the cupboard. Would anyone know of a place I could purchase some around the Milton Keynes Area?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Bogota Coffee Company are pretty good. Pretty sure they do retail.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Cheers buddy. I'll give them a try.



Scotford said:


> Bogota Coffee Company are pretty good. Pretty sure they do retail.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually, they've two shops now! One in The Hub and one in Jigsaw at Centre:MK


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

They had rave Colombia Suarez, which unbelievably I have just finished and have in the post. Had myself a double espresso and I'm not too far off in taste comparison.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

They were serving Rave? Was it their guest?


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

They was just selling Rave Suarez and I think a rave decaf as far as I know. I thought they did their own but no sign of it.



Scotford said:


> They were serving Rave? Was it their guest?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Milton BEANS AHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Milton BEANS AHAHAHAHAHHAAH


Possibly the funniest post this year so far.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha!


----------

